# Dater son iMac



## tankas (18 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Peut-on connaitre la date de fabrication, la révision de la CM d'un iMac (intel C2D) avec le numéro de série ou le model n° svp ??


----------



## islacoulxii (18 Décembre 2006)

Menu pomme -> A propos de ce mac -> Plus d'info...


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Décembre 2006)

tankas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peut-on connaitre la date de fabrication, la révision de la CM d'un iMac (intel C2D) avec le numéro de série ou le model n° svp ??



Le carbone 14 a fait ses preuves


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Décembre 2006)

A l'aide de Coconut Identity Card, il est possible de conna&#238;tre le lieu et la semaine de fabrication de son Mac ou de son iPod, ou bien encore d'un autre Mac (ou d'un autre produit Apple) &#224; partir de son num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie.

A la base, cet outil avait &#233;t&#233; fait pour d&#233;tecter les produits vol&#233;s.


----------



## tankas (18 Décembre 2006)

Merci &#224; vous tous pour votre r&#233;ponse.

Pharmacos ...


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Décembre 2006)

Il existe aussi un outil en ligne qui permet de retrouver les infos &#224; partir du num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie : ICI.

Faire "Menu Pomme"->"A propos de ce Mac"->"Plus d'infos"->"onglet Mat&#233;riel", copier le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie (s&#233;lectionner et faire Pomme+C), aller sur le site, coller le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie dans le champ de saisie (Pomme+V) et cliquer sur le bouton.


----------



## tankas (20 Décembre 2006)

Merci 

Le mien : semaine 47, Shanga&#239; (W8)


----------



## bidibout (20 Décembre 2006)

Quand je rentre mon num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie il me donne notamment cela : 







Pourquoi il est pr&#233;cis&#233; &#224; la fin FASTDVDCOPY, car j'ai en effet ce logiciel dans mon ordi mais quel rapport ?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Décembre 2006)

Aucun Rapport


----------



## bidibout (20 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Aucun Rapport



C'est bien ce qui me semblait, alors je ne pige pas trop pourquoi il est écrit ça :mouais:


----------



## kakkote (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, je suis allée sur le site ,mais petit problème pour moi je ne comprends pas l' anglais. Donc je ne peux pas vérifier l origine de mon mac . Que dois -je faire? merci


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juin 2008)

kakkote a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis allée sur le site ,mais petit problème pour moi je ne comprends pas l' anglais. Donc je ne peux pas vérifier l origine de mon mac . Que dois -je faire? merci


 
Apprendre l'anglais 

Désolé mais le site est tellement simple....


----------



## kakkote (18 Juin 2008)

kakkote a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis allée sur le site ,mais petit problème pour moi je ne comprends pas l' anglais. Donc je ne peux pas vérifier l origine de mon mac . Que dois -je faire? merci


 j ai un problème de ligne vertical.


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

c'est quoi FASTDVDCOPY?!

http://www.fastdvdcopy.com/
j'ai rien dit... c'est un bundle?!


----------

